# CANEX Windbreaker



## TN2IC (17 Dec 2006)

Hey Folks,
              I am trying to figure out the windbreaker jacket. What I want to know is, do you place the metal ranks on the collar tips? I know for the shirts, but the jacket? And if so, where is the best place to get my hands on a few extras? Cash Sales is my first guess. I just don't want to look foolish when I go to the counter.

Cheers,
And thank you for your advice,
TN2IC


----------



## Franko (17 Dec 2006)

I thought that those things were now non-existant.       ???

IIRC the ranks go as they would on the CF shirt with plain slip ons (with unit of course).

Haven't seen anyone wear those in over 10 years.

Regards


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Dec 2006)

Saw some at the Canex in Gagetown this summer. Was tempted to buy one but wasn't sure on the regs for them for the land environment.


----------



## willy (17 Dec 2006)

I wore mine a few days ago.  You wear it as outerwear with order of dress #3.  Yes, your rank pins go on the collar tips, with appropriate branch/corps epaulettes on the shoulders.  If I recall correctly, you're entitled to 4 sets of rank insignia, so if you don't have your allotment go down to clothing stores and get sorted out.


----------



## geo (17 Dec 2006)

Uhh... why would you want to spend money on a jacket when the CF provides @ no charge?

There is authority to wear the Cadpat jacket with your DEUs (xcept on ceremonials)... why would you want to wear anything else?


----------



## willy (18 Dec 2006)

'Cause mine cost a grand total of 8 bucks, and I think wearing Cadpat with #3 makes you look like a dork.


----------



## FredDaHead (18 Dec 2006)

willy said:
			
		

> 'Cause mine cost a grand total of 8 bucks, and I think wearing Cadpat with #3 makes you look like a dork.



Wearing Army DEUs makes you look like a dork, too, but I digress.

I think the windbreakers were more geared towards us Navy folks, and maybe the Zoomies, but everyone has to be equal so they made Army ones, too.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Dec 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Uhh... why would you want to spend money on a jacket when the CF provides @ no charge?
> 
> There is authority to wear the Cadpat jacket with your DEUs (xcept on ceremonials)... why would you want to wear anything else?



Because of the Flag Staff I may drive, may not like it. I got it any ways now. Just wanted to know.


----------

